# Paint or Appy?



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

oops, picture didn't load...here she is!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She's a pintaloosa. The Appy registry and the Paint registry won't touch her. The pinto registry might.


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you. Is Pintaloosa a color pattern or a breed? I've seen horses for sale called "Pintaloosas" and not sure if they are grade horses or if it's a specific breed (since pinto is not a breed).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's definitely not a breed. It is a colour pattern. All it means is that the horse has appaloosa characteristics (spots, roaning, scelera, mottled skin and striped hooves in this case) and pinto markings too.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are Pintalooosa Horse Registries. Google it. One day it might be a recognized and legitimate breed but right now it's technically considered a Grade horse. 

The Pinto Registry will not register any horse that has Appaloosa characteristics.

Pretty horse.


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, I might look into it just for the heck of it. I did read that the pintaloosa color pattern is one of the more difficult ones to achieve/end up with, so I'm not sure if she was an accident or if she was bred to have both characteristics. Probably accident! Lol! But I like her, she's different.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cool! I say the flashier the better.


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Trailhorserider! I see that your Isabelle is a MFT! Some have said my mare might be part TWH. She's a mystery, but nice to ride and look at!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Neat looking mare!!! I had a pintaloosa, but it wasn't near as pretty as yours and had conformation that belonged down the toilet, lol!!! Congrats on your new horse!!!


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Trainerunlimited! I am a little bit concerned with her conformation. She has a super poor top line (for 6 years old!) that we are working on (her back bone sticks out and she has shark fin withers!). But other than that, and the fact that she seems to be in season 24/7/12/360 (I may look at having her spayed, although I know nothing about that at this point but she is pure evil with her tail switching and mare-ish mood swings), she is an amazingily brave, willing and forward horse! (gotta take the good with the bad!?)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I know what you mean about toplines!!!! My mare used to have a great one and this foal with the limited hay/grain she is getting is affecting her more than I like!!! She isn't holding her weight and muscle tone like she usually does! I know all about the mareitude, I ride primarily mares and have dealt with it to some degree with all of them!!! I still prefer a mare over a gelding though! I like their attitures, lol. 

She is such a cool colored mare, I bet your buddies are going to be green with envy!!!


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

I like a little attitide too...but this one is a wee bit over the top. She can actually switch her tail straight up so it whips me on the neck/head while I'm on her back. I am not kidding you. Two people recently saw it and just about fell out of their saddles! They have never seen that before! lol!!! 

I bet yours will get her top line back - having babies takes a lot out of them! It's nutrition and exercise, just like for people (which I really need to follow myself!) lol!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love her beautiful markings


----------

